# Betta Poop



## marissa8989 (Feb 18, 2008)

What does betta poop look like?


----------



## fish_4_all (Nov 13, 2006)

When I had mine it looked like little stringy brown stuff. Anything that has an kind of pattern/texture to it would be a good bet. Really not any different from most other fish the same size.


----------

